# Here's a " Female " Soccer " CHEATING " Premise....



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

*Premise :*


*Two teams meet in a Tournament final ....*
*Neither team has met before....nor have the *
*unusual circumstances been exposed before.*

** One team is comprised of " Natural " Female players who *
*are highly skilled/trained and their ability has carried them *
*to the Final.*

** The other team is completely comprised of " Unnatural " declared *
*Female players who are highly skilled/trained and their ability has *
*carried them to the Final with extraordinary ease !*



*A. Is this CHEATING.*
*B. Is this OK.*


*Note : Coaches/Parents on both teams have invested lots of *
*time/effort/money into these teams....*


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

*Powerlifter wins...is it Cheating....?*
*Stripped of Title ! *
*Hmmmm....*


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2019)

*Being discussed on the House Floor and now being SHOVED thru without general public opinion......

This is going to be a massive flash point when the REALITY of this decision is made aware to AMERICA .....!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Being discussed on the House Floor and now being SHOVED thru without general public opinion......
> 
> This is going to be a massive flash point when the REALITY of this decision is made aware to AMERICA .....!*


Oh my.  Calm down.  How can I help you?


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Oh my.  Calm down.  How can I help you?



*Your Non Comment indicates a " Richard "-less position....*

*How can I help you......*


----------

